# Coto vs mayweather



## Jada (May 5, 2012)

I say it's COTO time!


----------



## Georgia (May 5, 2012)

I don't like Mayweather. Never have, never will. Cotto all the way


----------



## Pikiki (May 5, 2012)

Cotto is my boy and it will be no matter what, but we need to see how prepare he will come for this fight. Mayweather is the kind of boxer who refuse to fight with ppl when their on top, he waits so they can get few hard fights or start to slow down to fight them. WHY NEVER WANT TO FIGHT PAC-MAN? 

COTTO COTTO COTTO. PUNETA!!!!!


----------



## Georgia (May 5, 2012)

Not only is Mayweather a sissy....he's so full of himself it's not even funny. I hate conceited people. Humbleness is the quality I look for in people. Doesn't exist with Mayweather


----------



## Pikiki (May 5, 2012)

Agree Georgia and the arrogant way he talk to ppl and call himself a HALL OF FAMER, I HATE THA MOFO


----------



## JOMO (May 5, 2012)

Im going for cotto also. I went to a mayweather fight back in the day in miami. And cotto was sitting behind me in the stands. He was just coming up.


----------



## Pikiki (May 5, 2012)

I want Cotto to win this fight so bad...I know it wont be easy but if happen will be a glorious day for my ppl back home...


----------



## Lulu66 (May 5, 2012)

Cotto all the way


----------



## Georgia (May 5, 2012)

*TODAY IS FIGHT NIGHT*

Will Mayweather remain undefeated?


----------



## Jada (May 5, 2012)

coto time!!!!


----------



## HH (May 5, 2012)

As arrogant and full of him self maywether is, he seems pretty level headed in this interview:


----------



## Georgia (May 6, 2012)

I respect Cotto so much. He just comes to fight not bring the trash talk and junk.


----------



## amore169 (May 6, 2012)

Great fight, much respect to Cotto.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 6, 2012)

Wut a crock of shit


----------



## Jada (May 6, 2012)

WTF man he lost!


----------



## Gstacker (May 7, 2012)

You guys really thought coto had a chance? Where were u all at when I was taking bets giving 3 to 1 on ur money.....


----------



## Pikiki (May 7, 2012)

Gstacker is not about bets is about an arrogant garbage person as Mayweather is. The ones that wrote here just hate that guy cause the way he is Plus few of us are latino too. A chance?? Coto has fight evrybody in that division and not like your guy who actually has being running from Pac-man for more than 3 years now. Not to mention this individual is going to jail, call himself "Hall of Famer" and the list can go on. I respect your post but don`t come and post like Coto is third class boxer.


----------



## Gstacker (May 7, 2012)

Lol im no maywether fan.... Love to see him get his ass handed to him...
Im a bit of a gambler, I just don't make money making decisions based on my emotions... As far as manny goes, fuck maywether he doesn't deserve that pay check, Id like to see alverez fight maywether n win and let him make the money with manny, honestly I'd think it would be a better fight anyways, who wants to watch maywether back Pedel for 12 rounds anyways.


----------



## Pikiki (May 7, 2012)

Gstacker said:


> Lol im no maywether fan.... Love to see him get his ass handed to him...
> Im a bit of a gambler, I just don't make money making decisions based on my emotions... As far as manny goes, fuck maywether he doesn't deserve that pay check, Id like to see alverez fight maywether n win and let him make the money with manny, honestly I'd think it would be a better fight anyways, who wants to watch maywether back Pedel for 12 rounds anyways.



It`s all good Gstacker lol...BTW know that I know yoou hate the guy too you are better friend of mine. It is true he doesn`t deserve the money he is getting paid at all. Alvarez will be a good contender for both Manny and the scumb weather. Hopefully you don`t get my post on a wrong way cause I HATE THE FUCKING MAYWEATHER!!!! but not my brothers and sisters here. RESPECT


----------



## gymrat827 (May 7, 2012)

hate may buts he wins wins and wins.


----------



## Georgia (May 7, 2012)

Mayweather won't fight Pacman because:

1) He unfairly wants OVER 50% of the profits from the fight

2) He will not acknowledge that Pac said he WILL take blood testing before the fight

Manny will fight, Mayweather will not. Manny isn't old enough yet


----------



## Pikiki (May 7, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> hate may buts he wins wins and wins.


 GR agreed with you, hate the guy but true...


Georgia said:


> Mayweather won't fight Pacman because:
> 
> 1) He unfairly wants OVER 50% of the profits from the fight
> 
> ...



100% true and there is no more to say about it, right on point Gerogia


----------



## DarksideSix (May 7, 2012)

Cotto may have lost but he put up 1 hell of a fight!  had Gayweather bloodied up in the early rounds.  Mayweather is from my town and half the ppl here hate his guts....such an arrogant prick!


----------

